# Game 16: Official Pistons @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 11/30. 7:30 CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Detroit Pistons
November 30, 2004
7:30pm CST, FSN or KNWS *

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Bob Sura 





































Antonio McDyess/Rasheed Wallace/Tayshaun Prince/Richard Hamilton/Chauncey Billups 

The Pistons have lost 3 of their last 4 to Cleveland, Charlotte and Milwaukee. There is no reason why the Rockets, playing as bad as we are, still can't beat the Pistons without Ben Wallace. I will be at this game, hopefully we can break our 4 game home losing streak. JVG and the two stars are under alot of heat right now, they desperately need big games.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Ming will become a beast in this game.28 pts,12 rebs.Rockets win.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Yao Ming will become a beast in this game.28 pts,12 rebs.Rockets win.


what makes you say that? im a bit down on this game. i dont know... its just this damn offense is so boring. Hopefully sura can spice it up a bit. Anyways both the pistons and rockets are playing below expectations and this game will be easier than the last two.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> what makes you say that?


"Yao law":after two great games,he will decline,after two bad games,he will explode.:uhoh:


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> "Yao law":after two great games,he will decline,after two bad games,he will explode.:uhoh:


lol, really havent payed attention to his scoring trend. But i do notice that he plays big time just all of a sudden. His consistancy is the issue. We all know that he is capable of scoring 30 any givin night.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

WAIT!! their is a picture of sura in the starting line up rotation!! IS he going to start tommorow!!!! Thank GOD!!!!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Ming Bling,what section u sittin in man...i'll be at the game too...


Rockets 98
Pistons 81


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank god if Sura is starting, he is a real big confident booster to this team and he brings alot of energy

I thin Yao has a great game and Rockets win 80-73


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Ming Bling,what section u sittin in man...i'll be at the game too...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll be at the back of 106. These seats keep me broke.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I DEMAND A WIN!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> "I don't live with my head in the sand," Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said. *"I understand when you lose as we are losing, everything is going to be questioned.* I would say it is really important now that they put total trust in me, and I'll help them solve the problem. I'll lead them out of it.


Rockets' solution rests in improved team play


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I'll be in section 113....alot better than 420 last yr


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's boring to watch such a game


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

sooner or later managment will not put up with this crap JVG is doing and fire him... I mean JVG by himself is loosing alot of attendance. Look at the damn seats. It looks like your watching a Hawks game!


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

you know something is wrong with this system is Jim freakin Jackson is getting more shot attemps than Tracy Mcgrady.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Antonio freaking McDyess has the same number of points as Yao and McGrady combined... :frenchy:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> I mean JVG by himself is loosing alot of attendance. Look at the damn seats. It looks like your watching a Hawks game!


where is Ming Bling and theShark316?:grinning:


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

man these games are getting way to predicatble...

1 quarter team kills them... rockets usually take half a quarter to score their first pt... then they play catchup up to the 4th and loose it all in the final 5 minutes.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

gogo,rockets!i saw some hopes


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ming will dominate the last time of the game as he did before.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone else f'n sick and tired of every time we start to get back into the game, our opponents ALWAYS start making a bunch of 3-pointers!?!?

Man it p!sses me off big time


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Anyone else f'n sick and tired of every time we start to get back into the game, our opponents ALWAYS start making a bunch of 3-pointers!?!?
> 
> Man it p!sses me off big time


being a rockets fan,u just gotta get used to it.:sigh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

For the 1 millionth time, the offensice rebounds are killing us! Everytime they take a shot and miss it, they get the offensive rebound and then make a 3-pointer

This team is pathetic. And I'm still wondering why they can't just give the signal to McGrady to PLEASE TAKE OVER THE GAME

Just give the ball to McGrady and get the hell outta the way


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

First time I ever left a game early. That's how pathetic we were.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> First time I ever left a game early. That's how pathetic we were.


i think the rockets front office should pay fans to eatch Van Gundy coached games. Its really a torture trap.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Worst game i've ever been to...EVER


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

Van Gundy just seems to be bringing the Rockets down and down as each game passes, time for him to go!!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm going to willingly go into a Coma now....please wake me when it's over


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T-Mac_#1</b>!
> Van Gundy just seems to be bringing the Rockets down and down as each game passes, time for him to go!!


Then who will be our coach, Ewing?:no:


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm not sure, but a lot of people can do a betta job than JVG.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm gonna be hanging my head low until the Rockets can win again...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I'm gonna be hanging my head low until the Rockets can win again...


Is it illegal for me to go and stand on the balcony until we win again? Clutch did it.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Yao Ming will become a beast in this game.28 pts,12 rebs.Rockets win.



lol!!!!! If i betted you a dime everytime you say that every game, id be a millionaire


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!!!! If i betted you a dime everytime you say that every game, id be a millionaire


ok,u win this time.but in the long run,i will win in the end,wanna bet?:grinning:


----------

